# Anyone around from the Morrow Dirt Club?



## turkey neck (Nov 29, 2007)

Or Skid Town Bikes.Hi from the U.K. we've just got Klunkerz here on DVD.What an inspirational film been waiting a year to see it.I was really interested in the t shirts the Morrow Dirt Club guys were wearing.The ones with the tux wearing skeleton on the bike.I'd love to get one so i e mailed Billy Savage and he suggested trying on here as that was where you guys hung out.Or anyone from Skid Town Bikes can help?


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Yup, Keven Krueger is here; his screen-name is Skid Town.

Check out- *Skid Town Roots*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Talk to morrowdc....aka _the_ Tom Cox.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=271678


----------



## turkey neck (Nov 29, 2007)

*Morrow Dirt Club*

OK Thanks for that.I feel i'm getting closer just need a name club or shop that can SELL me one of the MDC t shirts.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*MorrowDC is in the house*

Turkey Neck,
Nice to see the responses coming out from the DVD buyers. Hard to see the movie before this since it was only shown at the film festivals. I just returned from Whistler BC where it was screened at their international film festival. Had some great feedback from the audience about the movie, most of the information Billy was able to gather had never been put together in this documentary fashion. The addition of old film fotoage, pictures, documents plus up to date interviews gives the film a wide appeal. I am the holder of the "Skeleton Skid" Tee shirts, just gave away one to a fellow Mt biker in Whistler. I will talk to Billy about stuff he might like to put up on the Klunkerz web page. If this doesn't happen i can certainly hook you up.
keep posting, I'll be around.
TC


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

morrowdc said:


> Turkey Neck,
> Nice to see the responses coming out from the DVD buyers. Hard to see the movie before this since it was only shown at the film festivals. I just returned from Whistler BC where it was screened at their international film festival. Had some great feedback from the audience about the movie, most of the information Billy was able to gather had never been put together in this documentary fashion. The addition of old film fotoage, pictures, documents plus up to date interviews gives the film a wide appeal. I am the holder of the "Skeleton Skid" Tee shirts, just gave away one to a fellow Mt biker in Whistler. I will talk to Billy about stuff he might like to put up on the Klunkerz web page. If this doesn't happen i can certainly hook you up.
> keep posting, I'll be around.
> TC


Nice.

I just picked up a copy of Klunkerz...looking forward to watching it tonight.

If the shirts come up for sale, I wouldn't kick one out of bed either.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Whistler*

Rumpfy,
I like the feel the movie has, how the riders gather and spend time, like it was more of a life style. The Marin side definately emerged from the competition in riding and mountain bike development/production. Makes a good story, especially having time and events that matures into *the* major bicycle market and an olympic event. Billy did a great job telling the Marin story. Let me know what you think.
MDC

ps drop me a message with mailing address and you might get a shirt. 
L?


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

morrowdc said:


> Rumpfy,
> I like the feel the movie has, how the riders gather and spend time, like it was more of a life style. The Marin side definately emerged from the competition in riding and mountain bike development/production. Makes a good story, especially having time and events that matures into *the* major bicycle market and an olympic event. Billy did a great job telling the Marin story. Let me know what you think.
> MDC
> 
> ...


Nice bike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

morrowdc said:


> Rumpfy,
> I like the feel the movie has, how the riders gather and spend time, like it was more of a life style. The Marin side definately emerged from the competition in riding and mountain bike development/production. Makes a good story, especially having time and events that matures into *the* major bicycle market and an olympic event. Billy did a great job telling the Marin story. Let me know what you think.
> MDC
> 
> ...


M actually. I'll shoot you a PM, I'd be most honored to sport one.

The movie was good. You can really tell how excited everyone was about getting the chance share their part of the story. Having been down Repack and the fortunate opportunity to meet and talk to quite a few of the people from the movie made it more personal to me.
The Marin crew generally gets the recognition, but Savage and Co. make a point of giving you guys due credit.

Hind sight 20/20, but man I wish there was more motion footage. Great stuff.

Russ had entertaining descriptive narrative. 

How old were you when you started modding these biks? You guys look super young.


----------



## turkey neck (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey TC thanks for your reply.If you are able to sort me out with a shirt my e mail adress is [email protected] the way i'm not looking for a freebie!!!!But if you want the MDC advertised this side of the pond i'm yer man!!!
Turkey Neck.


----------



## morrowdc (Feb 14, 2006)

Spread the word Brother!
I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Cupertino to Stanley Idaho*

WOW,
A Morrow DC shirt would be nice.
My Fat Tire Flyer one is getting a bit worn:


Heard some of the Skid Town crew toured the Mountains in Idaho. 
I grew up in Cupertino/San Mateo/RedwoodCity and Fairfax CA.

Give a shout if anyone wants a trail tour.

Can we start a (new) vintage shirt club?


----------



## patrolskid (Dec 7, 2007)

hey morrowdc , that was me you gave the shirt to in whistler , thanks . 

great shirt : simple clean design . wore it to bed that night and the wife couldn't keep her hands off me .

about the movie . . . . great story telling .it ties how the whole thing came together . while it does give credit to the marin crew for helping to evolve the sport into a business , it acknowledges that other people were riding their bikes offroad before them , notably the morrow dirt club , and that it was input from many sources that morphed those early bikes . if there was ever an example of necessity breeding invention , surely this was it , much as it remains to this day .

the old footage is great , and the stills help to illustrate the lives of the people who were there , but the story is mostly told through the interviews and anecdotes from the players themselves . early enthusiasts will find the discussion regarding the roles of ritchey , fisher , breeze , cunningham , and eventually sinyard , in the development of the initial market particularly interesting . the story helps to clarify who did what , when they did it , and gives credit where credit is due . 

what a great honor it was to sit on this bike ( the one pictured ) even if it was in the carpeted lobby of the theater . i am the owner of one of the very first mountain bikes in whistler , and to be able to connect with this predecessor was a genuine thrill . i can still vividly remember my first ride on one of the original ritchey fillet brazed frames that pippin osborn ( west point cycles , at the time ) brought into vancouver . that one ride changed my life . 

once again , thanks morrowdc for bringing the story , and your bike , to whistler .


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, PatrolSkid. I wish I could have made it up there. Perhaps next season. 
Ride on,
Scooterendo aka KlunkerBill


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Klunkerz Premier in Boise*

Last night Wife and I watched the DVD while a little high on champaign and great V-day dinner. This spring the Boise Premier of the Klunkerz movie is being planned to be hosted at the Flicks Theater. Now I've got to get my slide show together of the '84 Repack.

While Scooterendo and CK promote Klunkerz across the pond in Scotland, lets get spring fever started in the states. As in days of old - Let the Rolling Picnic begin.


----------



## flatblackkustoms (Oct 13, 2009)

morrowdc said:


> Turkey Neck,
> Nice to see the responses coming out from the DVD buyers. Hard to see the movie before this since it was only shown at the film festivals. I just returned from Whistler BC where it was screened at their international film festival. Had some great feedback from the audience about the movie, most of the information Billy was able to gather had never been put together in this documentary fashion. The addition of old film fotoage, pictures, documents plus up to date interviews gives the film a wide appeal. I am the holder of the "Skeleton Skid" Tee shirts, just gave away one to a fellow Mt biker in Whistler. I will talk to Billy about stuff he might like to put up on the Klunkerz web page. If this doesn't happen i can certainly hook you up.
> keep posting, I'll be around.
> TC


How can I get one of these bad ass tee shirts? Do you make them in black? Do you have any long sleeve? Hope to here from you soon, GERRY D. FBK.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

want a Tshirt too!:thumbsup: 
i will PM you..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tom was awesome about getting a shirt to me. Only white short sleeve I believe.


----------



## DugB (Sep 14, 2008)

I was searching all around for a place to find one of those shirts, too. MDC, you should set up a CafePress store...I'm sure so many people who saw Klunkerz would love to sport one. If there's a way I can get one, and send something your way, please PM me. I may have only found MTBing in 1990, but do feel like I've seen quite a lot in terms of bike evolution since then...seeing the movie, though, made me realize how much these bikes started from scratch, as opposed to being some off-shoot from road racing bikes. 

Thanks for adding the derailleurs! 

- Doug


----------



## xebici (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey there!
7 years later... if anyone who still has that awesome t-shirt could upload or send me a big picture of it, I would be really grateful. The intention is to replicate it cause I'm from Spain and surely it would be the easiest way to get one. 
Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xebici said:


> Hey there!
> 7 years later... if anyone who still has that awesome t-shirt could upload or send me a big picture of it, I would be really grateful. The intention is to replicate it cause I'm from Spain and surely it would be the easiest way to get one.
> Thanks!
> [email protected]


I still have the shirt. You don't get rid of shirts given to you by original MDC members. You could always try and contact Tom on Fbook. He's active and might be willing to send you one. I can otherwise get you a clean photo and email it to you.


----------



## xebici (Jul 17, 2016)

I just recieved a mail from morrowdc stuff saying that the image is copyrighted so i can't copy it. Will try on Facebook, thanks Rumpfy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xebici said:


> I just recieved a mail from morrowdc stuff saying that the image is copyrighted so i can't copy it. Will try on Facebook, thanks Rumpfy.


morrowdc here is the same guy on Fbook, so...you're already in touch and have your answer.


----------



## Nicbocker (Feb 3, 2018)

Real late to this party so may not get a reply - but can anyone link me to Tom on Facebook? Had no luck trying to find him. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nicbocker said:


> Real late to this party so may not get a reply - but can anyone link me to Tom on Facebook? Had no luck trying to find him. Thanks a bunch.


If you mean Tom Ritchey, he is't on FB as an individual. There is a discussion group for Ritchey USA.


----------



## Nicbocker (Feb 3, 2018)

Repack Rider said:


> If you mean Tom Ritchey, he is't on FB as an individual. There is a discussion group for Ritchey USA.


I think someone mentioned Tom Cox being on Facebook and having shirts? Any links to him?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice try CK. Pre-Marin! 



Nicbocker said:


> I think someone mentioned Tom Cox being on Facebook and having shirts? Any links to him?


https://www.facebook.com/tom.cox.545


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of years ago Joe Breeze and I took Breezer #2 to Redding for a lecture date, where we hung out with the MDC boys for a couple of days. They brought some of their machines.

Here's Kevan Kruger's hand-built klunker. This immensely heavy bike is a DH special. It's almost impossible to ride uphill.









Not sure which of the MDC boys this is, might be Tom. Note the saddle positions on both bikes.


----------



## Epiemae (Mar 27, 2021)

turkey neck said:


> Or Skid Town Bikes.Hi from the U.K. we've just got Klunkerz here on DVD.What an inspirational film been waiting a year to see it.I was really interested in the t shirts the Morrow Dirt Club guys were wearing.The ones with the tux wearing skeleton on the bike.I'd love to get one so i e mailed Billy Savage and he suggested trying on here as that was where you guys hung out.Or anyone from Skid Town Bikes can help?


I am also interested in buying that shirt! I am at [email protected]


----------



## KlunkerBill (12 mo ago)

Last I heard, if you want a shirt, you have to build up a set of your own wheels w/drum brakes and ride with the boyz. lol


----------

